
BlackBerry's tablet to use US Army's Crusher-vehicle technology - nreece
http://www.hindustantimes.com/BlackBerry-s-iPad-to-use-US-Army-s-Crusher-vehicle-technology/H1-Article1-589354.aspx
======
brk
Better headline (and the content of the entire article):

RIM's unnamed tablet is going to run QNX.

QNX also is the embedded OS in some Army unmanned vehicles and in the
music/sat/nav systems in cars like BMW and Porsche.

